# [SOLVED] asrock Z97 pro3



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm building a gameing pc, and have the cpu and heat sink/fan hooked up w/the power button and psu hooked w/24 pin and the 4pin according to the books requirements, along with a corsair "vengance" 4G memory card. now i've plugged a monitor into the boards outlet ,and can get the fans to come on but no signal to the monitor. does anyone know if a Z97 pro3 needs a graphics card and the monitor hooked to it to get a signal ?


----------



## Wisperbird (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

That depends on the processor you use and whether in the bios you select onboard or not.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

May you please inform us what power PSU you are using? And as long as you have a on board graphics it should work inside that slot 

Include 
HDD types /how many
PSU watts

I tend to think due to ive had this issue before you have picked a possibility of a under wattage power supply for the needs it wants


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

the psu is a LOGISYS PS550A-BK and the processor is a PENTIUM G3220 (lga1150),and i havan't gottn to the known bios as all i get is a screen goin nighty night cause it gets no signal


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

The motherboard does not need a graphics card as your processor has I-CPU graphics and your board has HDMI - DVI etc conenctors for your monitor. I have to say, usually I give PSU's a tad more leniency than others here but that brand is one of the lowest tier brands. Though they make great air cooling CPU heatsinks but they farm out to the lowest OEM that actually makes their power supplies. So, with that in mind recheck your connections after reading your manual thoroughly, and see if you can borrow a known good power supply. Additionally - your monitor depending try another connector if you have the cable for it (HDMI or DVI), also try another cable too.

You can add a graphics card of course but I would not do it with that power supply. Hope this helps.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

I have to agree with ChronoGeek here as to your Logisys PSU. First of all, the $20 price should key you in on how good the quality might be, as well as the lack of 80 Plus and UL certification.

Looking at the label of the PSU shows that they also do some devious manipulation to try to hide the fact that this unit produces only a small fraction of the 12 V power most modern computers use. Subtracting the claimed 200 W from the 3.3 V + 5 V rail from the total claimed 400 W from all rails leaves 200 W @12 V, purportedly at 25 A max.

HardwareSecrets tested a Logisys 600 W unit and determined immediately upon opening the unit and viewing the components used that it could not possibly supply its claimed 600 W. Sure enough, the "600 W" unit burned out when loaded with only 375 Watts. A reviewed 350 W unit only supplied 220 W. Do you see a trend here? This would make your "500 W" unit actually a 300 W PSU, at best.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



jimbobwa said:


> i'm building a gameing pc, and have the cpu and heat sink/fan hooked up w/the power button and psu hooked w/24 pin and the 4pin


As everyone else has pointed out, your PSU is not a good quality unit.
I would also question why you have a four pin plugged into the board for the CPU, when it is an eight pin socket, and the PSU has a six + two cable?
Is the four pin marked ATX or PCI-e?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



> the PSU has a six + two cable?


This would be a PCI-E power connector for aux power to the graphics card. According to its spec sheet, it has only a 4pin CPU power connector and no PCI-E (6 or 8)

Bottom line, I have to agree with above.


----------



## Wisperbird (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

Your processor has a GPU so I too fear that you tried to economize to much.
A good power supply is essential.
But if you assembled it OK (good heatsink pasta, good cooler) it should give you "POST" when you start. Even with this PSU, provided it is OK. The power consumption of post is minimal. Whether you can use it to game, is a different story.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

Logisys PSU's are lower quality at best and it would not be recommended to use it at all and certainly not with a dedicated GPU. 
A single 4GB RAM stick will also not be the best option for gaming. A matched pair of RAM let's you take advantage of Dual Channel Mode and it's improved performance.
As with any new build, bench testing should be done prior to installing any components in the case.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



Panther063 said:


> As everyone else has pointed out, your PSU is not a good quality unit.
> I would also question why you have a four pin plugged into the board for the CPU, when it is an eight pin socket, and the PSU has a six + two cable?
> Is the four pin marked ATX or PCI-e?


the only option for the 8 pin socket, john @ asrock says the four pin at 1-4 would suffice. as far as what is it marked as......(lol) none of them are marked, and there are no six and two plugs, just the one 4 pin w/two yellow and two black wires, and the 24 (20 + 4) that i have plugged in from the PSU.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



Tyree said:


> Logisys PSU's are lower quality at best and it would not be recommended to use it at all and certainly not with a dedicated GPU.
> A single 4GB RAM stick will also not be the best option for gaming. A matched pair of RAM let's you take advantage of Dual Channel Mode and it's improved performance.
> As with any new build, bench testing should be done prior to installing any components in the case.
> Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
> ...


yes, that is exactly what i have done. this logisys is a test fire for the board and cpu....it's (motherboard and cpu, heatsink and fan w/ 1 stick of ram in the #1 A slot, as i hav it setting on the cardboard box it came in. and oh yes, i have plugged in the "POWER BUTTON" from the "antec" case, just so i don't have to use a "screwdriver" to turn it on. and as far as the monitor unit and cord.....they work on all 3 of the other pewters we use, so i don't think the cord or the monitor are the root of the blanck screen, as i said, the screen says it is going to sleep because it is getting no signal.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



ChronoGeek said:


> The motherboard does not need a graphics card as your processor has I-CPU graphics and your board has HDMI - DVI etc
> 
> You can add a graphics card of course but I would not do it with that power supply. Hope this helps.


i guess what i'm asking is which pin (from the 8 pin slot) is supposed to be 12 v. for the cpu ? the asrock book (given in every language) is rather vague in details. it tells you what connectors go where....but what is the voltage, a ground, etc, etc. i can't test them if i don't know what they're supposed to be. and the "service manual" from asrock.....(lol) is all i have to say ! now are the two (from the 4 pin psu lead to the 1-4 in the 8 pin cpu power slot) yellow wires supposed to deliver 12v and the two black ones supposed to be a ground ? anyone.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

This is an ATX 12 V power connector. If you have one 4-pin header near the CPU this is what you use.










If you have an 8-pin slot you can use two of the above, as many good PSUs come with the CPU power connector split thusly:











A better PSU will have both an EATX12V 8-pin connector and an ATV 12V connector:












If your PSU is of such low quality as to not have any of the above I would not use it. However, there are 4-pin Molex to ATX12V and 2x 4-pin Molex to EATX12V adapters available. Use any such adapter at your own risk as an underpowered, poorly-made PSU can damage your motherboard and everything else attached to it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

Is the Ram on the Qualifying Vendors List?
Try it in the A2 slot.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*



Panther063 said:


> Is the Ram on the Qualifying Vendors List?
> Try it in the A2 slot.


yes it is on the list and i've tried all 4 slots. and as MPR's pictures go, it has the top pic's plug that i'm using in the 1-4 portion of the 8 pin slot. i guess i'll have to assume the voltage goes as 12v on the yellows and the blacks as a ground and see if the power box is even distributing anything accordingly. i've already sent back 1 board, but "john" the techee @ asrock says he checked this one before it left, and it worked.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

An update ! I finally got around to working on this unit again. I bought a new power supply at best buy for it w/ the 8 pin power plug, hooked it all (motherboard) up and whalla, poof ! A usable PC ! So with the 8 pin connector, you have to power both , not just the one side as suggested by the techie @ as rock !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: asrock Z97 pro3*

Glad you resolved the problem and thanks for posting back. 
Using low quality PSU's is never a good thing. :smile:


----------

